# Mixed bugs & a bonus cutie <3



## orionmystery (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful female Dead Leaf Mantis (Deroplatys lobata). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Deroplatys lobata IMG_3601 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Deroplatys lobata IMG_3622 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful Stick Insect, Calvisia sp. (C. punctulata?). Sabah (Borneo Island).



Calvisia sp. IMG_2157 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A Harvestman enjoying the remain of a beetle(?). Sabah, Borneo. 



Opiliones IMG_2095 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A female Ergaula sp.(?) roach with ootheca. Night macro, Selangor, Malaysia.



Ergaula sp.? IMG_2630 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Jewel Bug / Metallic Shield Bug nymph (Scutelleridae) and planthopper nymph. Malaysia. 



Scutellerid and planthopper IMG_2548 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Slow Loris looking at me. Closest I've ever been to a slow loris, probably about 6 to 7 ft away! Isn't he/she a cutie? Taken with a 60mm macro lens. Malaysia.



Slow Loris IMG_3633 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Slow Loris IMG_3636 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice set, there are some interesting insects over there.  I really like the look the Slow Loris is giving you in the first one.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice set. Really like number one and the Slow Loris look.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice. No 1 is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desi (Sep 14, 2014)

Great stuff, as always


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 15, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Very nice set, there are some interesting insects over there.  I really like the look the Slow Loris is giving you in the first one.



Thanks, Hunter. You can find many nice bugs in the jungle/forest at night.



spanishgirleyes said:


> Nice set. Really like number one and the Slow Loris look.



Thanks, spanishgirleyes.



Vince.1551 said:


> Very nice. No 1 is amazing
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, Vince.



Desi said:


> Great stuff, as always



Thanks, Desi.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

Its crazy the detail you can pull out from something so small. Very nice work.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 15, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Its crazy the detail you can pull out from something so small. Very nice work.



Thank you, sscarmack.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

they are so scares, but so close different details, good shots


----------

